# ITS SUNDAY WHAT SCHWINN's DID WE FIND THIS WEEK



## vintage2wheel (Mar 25, 2012)

Another week that flew right by us...Any rare finds or good deals on schwinns this week...


----------



## rlhender (Mar 25, 2012)

Found a few today.....USA MADE TIRES......Score!!!!  NOS Blue Band...Now I need a Nice 20" S2


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 25, 2012)

*score*

nice finds tires and those stingray seats are gettig harder to find...GOOD DEAL


----------



## greenephantom (Mar 26, 2012)

Went to the annual Seattle swap, and this time I had the money gun loaded.

Came back with a sweet '61 Streamliner in Radiant Green that really shines, complete with peanut tank, truss rods, Delta Hawk, four reflector rear rack, but missing correct seat. Some touch-up on the white, oh well.  Also picked up a near NOS green Corvette seat that's going to go on the Streamliner.  And a box of Bendix Automatic stuff that I needed.  Plus a '54 Varsity in black, maybe a 6 or 7, nicest I've seen in person.  Plus teardrop grips, lights, some other seats, lots of small stuff just to stock up.

With any luck I'll have pics of the Streamliner up in a week or two once I get it greased up and make a few tweaks.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 26, 2012)

*good deal*

damn you did good we had the long beach swap this weekend and nothing to speak of.


----------



## RMS37 (Mar 26, 2012)

This bike was repatriated to the U.S. from Canada through the Bike Corral at the Seattle Old Bike Swap.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 26, 2012)

*motorbike*

im glad someone got it good looking bike great purchase


----------



## cyclebuster (Mar 26, 2012)

37-38 Schwinn ladies bike. solid, original, housepainted. Rest in Peices.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 26, 2012)

*I hear that*

Not enough time in the day


----------



## cyclebuster (Mar 26, 2012)

*And i got...*

the original wheels from my 53 Columbia Newsboy. I didnt think they were correct so I left them. He still had em!


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 26, 2012)

*bike*

one less thing to worry about i need a set of drop center have not really been looking


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 28, 2012)

Picked these up In Seattle.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Mar 28, 2012)

*Score*



rustyspoke66 said:


> Picked these up In Seattle.




 Nice bikes


----------

